# فهرس بمؤلفاتي الروحية والأدبية / متجدد



## الفصول الاربعة (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*فهرس بمؤلفاتي الروحية والأدبية / متجدد*​
​
1. اليوم الأخير 

 2. مجرد سؤال 

 3. راقبْ حياتك وتوقعْ أبديتك  
 
 4. مُجرّد تعريف 

 5. أخي ومشاعر المحبة نحوه  

 6. نعم، انه آخر الأزمنة  

 7. ناموس الغموض  

 8. الفرق بين الشهوة والحب  

 9. أوفى الأصدقاء  

 10. غيابُ حبيب  

 11. بين طيبة القلب وألاعيب إبليس  

 12. عفواً أيها ألحبُ 

 13. في وسط الآلام والمصائب هناك تعزية  

 14. تسأليني مَن أنا ؟  

 15. حبٌ مسؤولٌ 

 16. أحبك وحسب !!

 17. حوارُ الظِّلِ 

 18. الأحمال الحسنة والنصيب الصالح 

 19. تأمل  

 20. لو أنبأني السؤال 

 21. الأعمال ثِمار الايمان

 22. أمسيةُ قلمٍ صامتٍ 

 23. الوصول الى الملكوت 

 24. فلنصلي معاً 

 23. نصفُ ذاكرة 

24. ميثاقٌ للكتابةِ 

25. شكرا لك يا رب

‏ 26. نحن في العالم لكنا لسنا مِن أهلهِ 

27. امتيازٌ شعري 

 28. ثقافة التشجيع والشكر   

29. دينونة  قلب 

30. مقارنة ظريفة بين أعضاء المنتديات وبعض الاجرام السماوية 

31. مناورةٌ حالمةٌ 

32. السرقات الأدبية في المنتديات

33. خذوا ألعِبرة من قصة شعب نينوى

34. وللافكار نافذة ... موضوع متجدد

35. يوتوبيا وعِرة

36. هكذا تكلّم أبناءُ العالمِ 

37. الهنا اله محبة 

38. الى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث* 



يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــع
* 
​ 


​  

*يتبع، كلما نشرنا مؤلَفات جديدة*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2014)

39.مهداة لارواح شهدائنا ال 21 والتي سالت دماؤهم الطاهرة على ارض ليبيا ... صرخة مدوية 

40. دينونة  قلب 

41. سلكوا اقصر الطرق واسرعها ودخلوا من الباب الضيق

42. أتجمّل بحبِكِ 

43. كيف نعيش المحبة ونمارسها في المنتدى؟ 

44. هل المحبة المعترفة البديلة تزيل الخطايا ؟ 
            ‏
45. هل المحبة تكرم الجميع حتى أعدائنا ؟ 

46. هل السير في المحبة هو الطريق للفداء ؟ 

47. نعم، انه آخر الأزمنة 










48. ين طيبة القلب وألاعيب إبليس 







49. مجرد سؤال

50. راقبْ حياتك وتوقعْ أبديتك 

51. هل المحبة لها علاقة بمعرفة الله ؟ 

52. خذوا ألعِبرة من قصة شعب نينوى  

53. غيابُ حبيب 




54. الهنا اله محبة 

55. كيف تكون المحبة كشجرة تنمو وتأوي إليها طيور السماء  ؟ 

56. أسباب ومبررات عدم استجابة، بعض الأعضاء للروابط (اللنكات) في المنتديات  

‏57. أوفى الأصدقاء  




58. في وسط الآلام والمصائب هناك تعزية 

59. لماذا يُرسَل رابط (لنك) في المنتديات؟ 

60. كيف تستطيع المحبة أن تستر خطايا كثيرة  ؟  

61. تأمل في المحبة الفائقة المعرفة

62. إلى أي مدى نسلك في المحبة الحقيقية الصادقة ؟  

64. هذه هديتي لك يا رب بذكرى ميلادك المقدّس 

65. همسةٌ في إذنِ القمرِ 

66. ما هي المحبة العاملة و كيف نجعلها عاملة فينا ؟ 

67. كيف السبيل للوصول إلى المحبة الفائقة المعرفة لكي نمتلئ إلى كل ملء الله ؟ 

68. المحبة هي قلادة المحبين 

69. ما هي المحبة العاملة و كيف نجعلها عاملة فينا .؟


70. ما هي المحبة المُتأصِّلة والمُتاسِّسة وكيف نعيشها .؟ 

71. العهدُ الأحدبُ

72. أعلمُ ...




73. لوحةٌ بطعمِ الملح

74. في ذكرى عيد الميلاد

75. سلام لكم من ملك الفرح والسلام

76. سلام المسيح معكم ومعنا

77. وداعاً شحرورة لبنان

78. ولادة المخلّص 

79. لا تخافوهم 

80. تفويض بالرحيل  




*يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
*


​


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*كان نفسى أعطيكم تقييم المنتدى رفض
ربنا يبارك نشاطكم وخدمتكم أخى المحبوب*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2014)

الرب يباركك ويزيدك  علم ومعرفة وادب..


----------



## soso a (13 نوفمبر 2014)

متابعه 

♣♣♣


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2014)

مؤلفات قيمة  تسلم ايدك
تعيش وتكتب يسوع يبارك حياتك وكل اعمالك​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (15 نوفمبر 2014)

اخوتي الافاضل: النهيسي، kalimooo
أخواتي الفاضلات: soso a، كلدانية 

شكرا على مروركم الكريم وتصفحكم مواضيعي
اتمنى ان تنال استحسانكم​


----------



## اني بل (18 نوفمبر 2014)

بعتذر على التأخر بس رااائع ربنا يبارك بمؤلفاتك ويستخدمها لمجد اسمه العظيم وربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعطيك كمان وكمان ويخليلنا ياك عشان نشوفك ناجح وتتحفنا بكل جديد مميز مثلك 
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*كلها مواضيع جميله 
وتعيش وتكتب *


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (18 نوفمبر 2014)

أخواتي : اني بل، ماريا
أشكر مروركما الرائع 
الرب يبارك حياتكما​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2015)

تابع مؤلفات استاذ الفصول الاربعه

81. سلام المسيح معكم ومعنا

82. لا تحزن




83. غداً سيُكتَب عهدٌ جديدٌ




84. ثلاث تأملات

85. السلام الداخلي

86. لاتَ ساعةَ ندمٍ 

87. مواصفات وصفات الخادم المثالي بالمنتديات الدينية 

88. رجولةٌ ساخِنةٌ 

89. تطرّفٌ مشروعٌ

90. كلماتي إلى روح حبيبي قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

91. مدير المنتدى الديني المتميّز




92. الى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

93. يوتوبيا وعِرة 

94. هكذا تكلّم أبناءُ العالمِ










​


----------



## انت مهم (6 مارس 2015)

ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي سمعان وزيدك نعمه وسلام
دايما متاااالق ومبدع في كل افكارك وكلماتك


----------

